
Make front end shit again - katpas
https://makefrontendshitagain.party/
======
jameskilton
I love the point the site is trying to make but I'm confused as to why this is
built with a vue.js static site generator requiring node/npm/yarn and an
almost 7,000 line yarn.lock file.

Shouldn't this literally be a single page, hand-built HTML file with inline
CSS? Is this trying to be self-ironic or something?

~~~
some_account
It's funny because as humans, we always try to improve things since we are
dissatisfied with imperfection.

But we tend to make simple things very complex in order to make them perfect.

The complexity then becomes the problem.

And we are back where we started for another attempt at perfection.

The wheel goes round and round.

~~~
peterwwillis
To achieve perfection you have to get every little thing just right, and that
implies complexity. What it doesn't necessarily imply is complex processes or
products, which is the problem with software.

Making the perfect knife, or the perfect cup of tea, can be done by one person
with just two or three tools. But you have to know how to get everything just
right, and that requires a lot of knowledge and experience.

You can make a machine or abstractions to handle most of these things, but
rather than reach perfection, they just reach a reliably satisfactory
facsimile. We keep tinkering, like an amateur sculpter carving out a mountain,
because we're still hoping for perfection.

------
citricsquid
A few months ago I created a project called Hypertext Town, a simple project
where anybody can create "camps" (a collection of HTML, images etc.) and
connect them together through "towns". A town lives at a subdomain (e.g:
town.hypertext.town) and a camp lives at /~camp (e.g:
town.hypertext.town/~camp). I never "launched" it so it's just been
languishing in obscurity on the www but if anybody wants to make cute little
creative HTML websites without the need for hosting, it's live to use at:
[https://www.hypertext.town](https://www.hypertext.town)

1\. click "Set up camp in www" 2\. make an account 3. choose your camp name 3.
add your html / images etc.

edit: visit
[https://hackernews.hypertext.town](https://hackernews.hypertext.town) (by
TeMPOraL)

~~~
terramex
This is great! I love it! I've been looking for an 'uncool' space to create
little, text based personal website and it seems to be perfect.

~~~
terramex
I kinda finished my personal space:
[https://hackernews.hypertext.town/~kuba](https://hackernews.hypertext.town/~kuba)

I didn't touch any web development in at least 10 years so it was a lot of
fun. I hope even more interesting towns will appear!

~~~
TeMPOraL
Nice!

I regret to report though, but something is broken - nothing above the
SUPERHOT videos section is clickable :(.

~~~
terramex
Ah, of course copy pasting random CSS snippets from internet isn't good idea.
Who knew?

Just fixed it, I had invisible div over whole page.

------
saravieira
Hey!

I made this dumb thing! Yes, the fact that it's made with vue and stuff is on
porpuse, I wanted to make it with reasonml but didn't have any time so ended
up with vue.

The point is that we complicate so many shit today that is not needed

Have fun and I will add some marquee tags!

~~~
exodust
Why did you add jquery to a list containing "blink" on a page with CRT
monitors and animated GIFs? Let me guess, you have a negative opinion about
jquery, that all anyone needs is vue.js

~~~
derefr
I think the suggestion is that building a page with jQuery is now seemingly as
“forgotten” a technique as building a page with plain HTML, despite being both
a relatively-recent and still-valid approach to modern design.

(Saying that nobody uses _plain Javascript_ to build pages these days wouldn’t
be as notable, and so not as funny. jQuery is just standing in for “plain
Javascript” here, because it sort of _was_ the only way to write plain
Javascript that worked in all browsers, until browsers standardized on their
JS APIs some eight years back.)

~~~
wolco
Many I'm in the minority but if I need one small item I'll write pure
javascript if I need a little more I'll use jquery, if I need an spa I'll use
react or vue if I need an site/app I'll use the ionic or quasar framework.

Use what you need.

------
scyclow
Oh man, I love stuff like this. It's too bad that the web has been taken over
by bootstrap, WordPress, and squarspace. But you can do a lot with raw html,
css, and JavaScript! And as a bonus, it ends up looking really unique. It's
sort of weird that whenever I show friends the dumb shit I make [1], their
immediate reaction is lump it in with geocities.

[1] ex. [http://fastcashmoneyplus.biz](http://fastcashmoneyplus.biz)

~~~
Rotten194
I went through this up to where it actually asked for Ether -- is it real?
Have people actually bought it?

Regardless, this is art.

~~~
scyclow
It is real! A few friends and co-workers bought some, and I traded 500
fastcash to my roommate for a bagel. Two internet strangers also bought a
little bit.

I view it more as a donation-based project than an investment, so if you feel
like buying me a beer, you should buy some fastcash :)

------
ibudiallo
I once read a comment here on HN about SEO, and someone was suggesting to
start by buying a domain name that is your first and last name. I thought it
was cool, but didn't see how it could improve SEO. But I bought it anyway[1].

I had nothing to put on it for a while, so I started just working on my own
design skills replicating Google.com. It just a fun thing I do for absolutely
no benefits to others. Great way of learning.

Anyway, I check my other projects analytics and it shows that a large number
of user sign ups come from that random for fun project.

So yes, please keep building websites like these. Build your own terrible
website and don't worry if they don't seem immediately useful.

[1]: [http://www.ibrahimdiallo.com](http://www.ibrahimdiallo.com)

~~~
JansjoFromIkea
Really like this! Do you update it when Google make changes?

~~~
ibudiallo
Thanks! I will be on the look out for google changes to update accordingly.

------
infodroid
If you like this, then check out Neocities, a free and modern Geocities
reboot:

[https://neocities.org/](https://neocities.org/)

There are many fun sites to discover using the tag system, which emulates web
rings:

[https://neocities.org/browse](https://neocities.org/browse)

------
tombert
I agree with the sentiment of this site. I have an nginx proxy set up for
personal stuff, and the home page was done in an homage to GeoCities:

[https://brucewillis.sexy/](https://brucewillis.sexy/)

Eventually I will get midi music playing correctly with mouse-tails.

~~~
screaminghawk
The .sexy domains are rich with great simple sites. Like this site of Richard
Stallman: [http://rms.sexy](http://rms.sexy)

SFW

~~~
kaniskode
Patiently waiting for someone to register jeffgoldblum.sexy, which is
available...

The possibilities are endless.

------
mlok
"Salut c'est cool" is a French collective / group of friends doing this with
websites, music, videos, everything. They ended up making a name in the music
business, playing on huge music festivals since 2010, for the very reason of
making everything quick & dirty for the fun. Lots of people want that
actually.

Website : [http://salutcestcool.com/](http://salutcestcool.com/)

Check out their Christmas Calendars (2010-2014) in the "Trucs" section. Funny
stuff. There you can find "Facebook 2"
[http://www.salutcestcool.com/quatre/facebook2/](http://www.salutcestcool.com/quatre/facebook2/)
or "make a webpage in a few clicks" :
[http://www.salutcestcool.com/quatre/page/](http://www.salutcestcool.com/quatre/page/)

Music : [https://youtu.be/hBduDuYXJHI](https://youtu.be/hBduDuYXJHI)

------
weber111
Clicking around a little on the OP site's gallery led me to
[http://blog.geocities.institute/](http://blog.geocities.institute/)

and, in particular, to the post on the front page as of today, "9/11 and
Vernacular Web"
[http://blog.geocities.institute/archives/5983](http://blog.geocities.institute/archives/5983),
which catalogs Geocities pages updated on 9/11\. Pretty haunting.

~~~
reaperducer
Last week I was looking at an old CD-ROM of photos taken by a survey crew in
the buildings around Ground Zero in the first few days after the attack.

It was startling to see how many messages various people had written in the
thick dust that covered everything. The most common message was one word:
"Revenge!"

~~~
exikyut
Now _that_ would be genuinely interesting to have a look through.

------
daemonk
I think there is a function to "boring" website design. For the purpose of
communication, it is great that we have a common dialogue, as boring as that
may be.

People recognize buttons, textboxes, tabs, etc and knows how to use them.
There are certain expectations of where certain elements would be on a site
and that allows us to navigate quicker.

There should also be people who are pushing the boundaries of what design can
look like, but I don't think that necessarily needs to be a majority.

------
jd3
God, I've been complaining about this for so many years now. The hardest part
about duplicating the Web 1.0 aesthetic (well) has been finding the primary
locations where the tile/image/iconsets originated and mirroring them for
modern consumption — I'm still working on that.

[http://dataswamp.org/~john/](http://dataswamp.org/~john/)

~~~
dag11
I didn't think it was possible to fall in love with a website, but here I am.
Nostalgia!

I've been brainstorming ways to overhaul my personal site for a while now, and
this is definitely the way I'll be going. Personal web pages used to mean
something.

~~~
severine
Upvoting and replying to your comment to say hell yeah!

~~~
jd3
Hey thanks! It's mostly just html/js/css/, but there is also some php (for the
guestbook) that I've actually been meaning to port over to Go recently. I
normally wouldn't use source control for a project as trivial as this, but I
got tired of TRAMPing individual files over the wire ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

[https://github.com/JohnDDuncanIII/dataswamp](https://github.com/JohnDDuncanIII/dataswamp)

------
derefr
People still make these exact things, only now they exist as formatting within
a post on a blogging engine, rather than as standalone HTML pages. Search
“aesthetic gif blog” and you’ll find tons of them.

As far as the “silly spamming of things between text” aspect goes—that’s still
done as well, only now it’s done with emoji. (If
[http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/good-shit-sign-me-the-fuck-
up](http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/good-shit-sign-me-the-fuck-up) isn’t an
example of 1997-era melange-design aesthetics, I don’t know what is.)

------
xab9
Oh boy, it's a bit far fetched if not downright cynical (or maybe I'm
oversensitive and this was not meant to be a response to people who cry about
minute long cached webpack compile times or megabytes of angular payloads).

Frontend complexity went through the roof in the last ten years and compared
to desktop software (not geocities) our developer tools and end results are
not that great (ymmv).

But that's just my personal opinion, after fifteen years of web development
and growing up along the c64 - 286 - pentium road, debugging in Watcom and
fooling around in Turbo Vision.

~~~
adventured
It seems like it has gone through the roof in just the last three or four
years. I believe the added tools & complexity is an overwhelming negative in
nearly all instances, unless you're building at hyperscale (which very few
are). I keep seeing things like dental groups spending a lot of money to
rebuild their sites in React for absolutely no good reason, it's all a big
joke.

I've been doing full stack development for two decades essentially non-stop,
and I detest the new era of front end. I'm learning Go instead of anything
more to do with front end. I put a bunch of time into Vue and React; the
effect it has had, is to push me to banish those from what I build and pursue
increased simplicity instead: JS minimalism.

I'm rather in love with Go. It's simple, small, very easy to pick up, and
extremely fast. It actually reduced complexity and made speed & power more
accessible rather than less, the exact opposite of what's going on in front
end (which is adding complexity and bloat). I blame it on the dramatic speed-
up in JavaScript, the front end junk will keep expanding in bloat perpetually
until it fills in the speed gains. It reminds me of the joke, about Andy Grove
providing the increased transistor counts and Bill Gates figuring out new ways
to waste them.

~~~
wildrhythms
Javascript speeding up really has nothing to do with the front-end bloat. I
think the problem is that there are a lot of (new?) developers in the frontend
space who focus on learning a library (like Angular or React or Vue), and
because these libraries have grown so complex in an attempt to solve any
frontend problem that might be thrown at them, developers no longer feel the
need to write a website without it.

I'm not a purist by any means, but I do think we've come to rely far too
heavily on frontend libraries... And not just a reliance, but an expectation
of things like single-page applications. I'm sad when I see developers pulling
4-5MB of minified javascript on a page load for something that could have been
accomplished in CSS or maybe a dozen lines of JS. :/

------
Camillo
That was not "front end", that was webpages. There was no "back end" and no
business, the webpage was the whole thing. And you were not paid as a "front
end engineer" or even a "designer", in fact you were not paid at all, you were
just some guy making a webpage.

------
superkuh
I've never strayed from the ideas this site is talking about (though not
practicing). All my sites are static HTML/CSS written by hand designed to
display content rather than look pretty. I make them for fun or to scratch an
itch.

The only line of JS I use on my personal site is optional to trigger a page
reload to display a submitted comment with the rest. The comment system itself
requires no JS to use. It's just a particular string, '/@say/your comment
here' appended to _any_ URL on the site. A perl script tails the nginx log and
generates/modifies the static html files.

I feel like most of this kind of design has gone away because the people that
make websites make them for commerce now and that requires a lot of bullshit.
Bullshit which they bring home if only because of inertia.

~~~
kchr
Nice and minimalist solution, I like it.

------
RobertRoberts
> _Source code at Github_

This is why it's not fun anymore. Seriously, go look at all that crap you have
to learn AND understand AND debug, ETC...

The reason all this crap was "fun" before was because it was so damn easy. :(

~~~
ivanhoe
You totally don't have to do any of this to make this page work, I'm pretty
sure all that js code is completely unnecessary...

~~~
RobertRoberts
Is it possible she is of a generation that really has no experience coding a
website by hand using no frameworks or any fancy code?

~~~
Grangar
“The children now love luxury. They have bad manners, contempt for authority;
they show disrespect for elders and love chatter in place of exercise.
Children are now tyrants, not the servants of their households. They no longer
rise when elders enter the room. They contradict their parents, chatter before
company, gobble up dainties at the table, cross their legs, and tyrannize
their teachers.”

\- Socrates

------
kbody
"We used to make websites because it was fun and at a point we lost the way."

Indeed.

~~~
gerdesj
I might have done this:

[http://www.ex-parrot.com/pete/upside-down-ternet.html](http://www.ex-
parrot.com/pete/upside-down-ternet.html)

to an entire business division for a while. Might have.

~~~
reaperducer
There was an Apple ][ game that did something similar. I think it might have
been King's Quest. In the era when people used hole punchers to make flippy
disks, if you accidentally put the game disk in your machine upside down, the
game displayed upside down.

Today you can make any Mac's display turn upside down with a few clicks in
System Preferences. Someone in my office may or may not make this happen on
machines that haven't been properly logged out when someone goes on vacation.

(A quick Command-Option-8 is also good for some fun.)

~~~
zaat
Who would have thought on putting the simple and prevailing combo Ctrl + Alt +
Down Arrow as a default hotkey for this? And in a program you didn't even
intentionally installed?

Stupid Intel driver programmers, thanks for nothing, really. Still wondering
if this came to life as an internal joke.

[https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000...](https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000005491/graphics-
drivers.html)

~~~
Noumenon72
I thought that at first, but it is very handy when I take my laptop between
normal monitor and vertical monitor.

~~~
zaat
The problem is not that the feature exist, it's that is set as default with
key combos that are the standard way for selecting text, one of the most
common use cases of the computer keyboard, afaik.

~~~
shakna
Ctrl alt for selecting text?

I know of shift and command, emacs and vi don't require you hold down any key.
What system uses ctrl+alt?

------
breaker05
I have fun making stuff like when I made
[https://goatattack.com/](https://goatattack.com/)

~~~
Theodores
"Please verify all input fields."

You just missed out on $2.99

Does this work outside of the land of the 'free'?

------
lgessler
Check out Digital Folklore[1] if you're into this aesthetic, it's a good
collection of essays on Geocities, the early web, and related topics. One of
the authors' web site[2] is also worth a look (warning: there's sound :) ).
She also runs a Tumblr blog[3] that posts screenshots of real Geocities sites.

[1]: [http://digitalfolklore.org/](http://digitalfolklore.org/)

[2]:
[http://art.teleportacia.org/olia.html](http://art.teleportacia.org/olia.html)

[3]: [http://blog.geocities.institute/](http://blog.geocities.institute/)

------
djhworld
Brought a smile to my face.

Outside of the silly nostalgia, I do appreciate the personal blog/websites
that are very minimal in their theming, while still looking modern and clean.

The silly old geocities days were fun but, it's nice to have readable text
too.

~~~
bitxbitxbitcoin
For me, it specifically brought a smile to my face, made it yellow, and put
visible hearts in my eyes :).

------
StavrosK
This is fantastic, let's please make more of this. I made a Dropbox-like
client that helps you easily publish these kinds of sites on IPFS:
[https://hearth.eternum.io/](https://hearth.eternum.io/)

Just make the site and drop it into your ~/Hearth/ directory, it will be
published automatically.

------
objplant
When I see a page like that I remember Mahir's page and its popularity:
[http://mahir.faithweb.com/original.htm](http://mahir.faithweb.com/original.htm)

It's nostalgic and definitely different from what we are used to today, but I
don't really miss animated gifs, dozens of font styles and colors smashed
together into a html. For me a cherry on the top was changing status message
when hovering a link from target url to some custom text.

------
h43z
I was just browsing Tilde Club [1] and then came here. Nice to see this on the
HN homepage.

[1] [http://tilde.club/](http://tilde.club/)

------
madeofpalk
> We used to make websites because it was fun and at a point we lost the way

I know this is just some little tongue in cheek joke, but I can't help but
vehemently disagree with this.

Never did we only make websites just "because it was fun" any more or less
than we do now.

~~~
jdietrich
>Never did we only make websites just "because it was fun" any more or less
than we do now.

The early internet was incredibly frivolous. Commercial activity was
completely banned on ARPANET and NSFNET. SSL didn't come along until 1995.
There was a brief but significant period before the first browser wars and the
dot-com bubble, when lots of people were interested in this new internet thing
but nobody knew what it was _for_.

I don't want to return to those days, but it's hard to overstate the extent to
which the internet was just a toy for geeks.

~~~
madeofpalk
Do you reckon the person who made the site and the claim was around back on
ARPANET?

~~~
StavrosK
I got online around the turn of the century and it was still frivolous. Hell,
I contributed to some of the frivolity with my crappy personal teenage
webpages.

EDIT: Now I made this[1] to make it easier to publish these kinds of frivolous
sites.

[1]: [https://hearth.eternum.io/](https://hearth.eternum.io/)

------
AriaMinaei
Web pages used to be _amazingly_ creative, with terrible usability. Now
they're the _exact_ opposite. Usability is good, but they all look the same.

I wonder what social sciences have to say about this. About public opinion
swinging from one extreme to the other, never seeming to be able to land on
the sane middle.

~~~
ptx
The used to be plenty of sites with great usability, in the style the FOX
Toolkit website[1] still uses. Everything you expect is listed in a simple
static menu to the left, requiring no hovering, no scrolling, no additional
navigation. It's not trying to guide you to what they're guessing most people
want (while hiding the things you actually want) with gigantic colorful
buttons.

Today's "usable" websites seem to consist mostly of gigantic irrelevant
photos, huge expanses of whitespace, and navigation consisting of buggy
JavaScript puzzles for the user to trick into showing correctly.

[1] [http://fox-toolkit.org/](http://fox-toolkit.org/)

------
Finnucane
Needs a hit counter at the bottom of the page. Also, a webring link. Really,
we should bring back webring links.

~~~
reaperducer
> Really, we should bring back webring links

I think the current equivalent is a "blogroll."

------
salawat
I just shed a tear.

God, I miss Web 1.0.

~~~
gerdesj
Me too: [https://www.omfgdogs.com/](https://www.omfgdogs.com/) SSL cert WTF?

LOL, laters

~~~
bitxbitxbitcoin
Wow... that brought back memories.

------
slowmotiony
It's already shit now and getting shittier with every new layer of abstraction

------
xamuel
Something a lot of HNers seem to forget is that people used to build websites
just for kicks. You like DragonballZ? You make a DragonballZ page on Geocities
just for the hell of it. No adsense, no Google Analytics, no search-engine
optimization or newsletter or investor pitch... that part of the early web
seems to really have faded, and it's a pity.

~~~
neRok
Yes, you get it!

Here's a screen shot of a website I never finished from 2003. Frontpage,
tables, 3 gifs, ms paint graphics... this site had the works:
[https://imgur.com/Lulenom](https://imgur.com/Lulenom)

------
MindTooth
I would rather opt for this then the modern JavaScript, large graphics, native
code, etc., that is only there to bog down your system, and/or make your
browser crash, and so forth.. (My opinion/experience.)

When you have en article/text that require over 10 MB to load, I can't say I'm
convinced of the benefit. The only reason I visited the site in the first
place were to read the article (10-15 lines of text), and/or view some
minor/related photos.

Guess that's why Atom/RSS is on the rice again I suppose. (DISCLAIMER: Just
started using Newsboat[1] via the terminal, and I freaking love it :) )

Note! That is not to say that there isn't some formidable people doing
astonishing works, and should be credited accordingly. The web sprawls of
infinite possibles, and have something that caters to all.

[1] [https://newsboat.org](https://newsboat.org)

------
jzzskijj
Fortunately web is going behind the subscription model in accelerating speed.
In a few years, when we can't justify subscribing to dozens of websites and
paying hundreds of bucks for content we have no time to read, we're back in
usenet reading single copy-pasted (pirated) articles for free.

------
davidsawyer
Needs a hit counter!

~~~
zpr
That sounds very intrusive. We should consider the privacy ramifications
before tracking our users like that.

------
phendrenad2
Personal websites served two purposes:

1) You could write about whatever you were interested in.

2) You could share things you had found on the web with others.

These days, (1) has been superseded by YouTube and Facebook groups, and (2)
has been superseded by Wikipedia/Google/YouTube.

------
ironjunkie
What happened in between is that the Multi-Billion startup guys took over.

Now the web is the place for yet another pizza delivery startup with a super
slick frontend. Websites are made industrially mainly to sell. All the big
platforms took over. There is no place anymore for small self-hosted websites
(or at least those are extremely rare)

Call me cynical, which is probably true, but I remember the time when the web
was the playground of the geeks. Now it feels like it became the playground of
business majors.

~~~
krapp
About 140,000 websites are added to the internet every day, though.

Are you sure it's _actually_ true that most of those sites are multi-billion
dollar startups with super-slick frontends and that almost no one makes self-
hosted sites anymore, or is it more likely that the web has gotten large
enough that non-commercial, non SEO-driven sites are simply harder to notice?

The "big platforms" are still a _rounding error_ in terms of the total content
on the web.

The web isn't like old network television where there are a limited number of
channels and limited number of slots for content. It hasn't moved from being
the playground of geeks to business majors, but the playground of geeks to
_everyone,_ including, yes, the business majors.

------
n-gauge
Back in the day this would have taken 15 minutes to download - seeing this
appear instantly loses some of what it conveys. Need some setTimeouts adding
on those images.....

------
Nadya
I mean, there are plenty of sites like this on Neocities [0] - which has a
goal to be the New Geocities. :) If you seek it out, you can find the fun web
again. But I do agree that it's a smaller and smaller fraction of the web. But
with Facebook, why would people follow strangers on their websites when they
can follow all their friends on Facebook?

[0] [https://neocities.org/browse](https://neocities.org/browse)

------
kennu
I've been hoping that VR would be the next web in this sense, but haven't seen
it happen yet. It would be so cool to have a world-wide fully open Second
Life.

------
Chetane
Was hoping the source code would also be good ol' hand crafted html, with
<table> elements used for layout and so on...

------
CodinM
>not writing pure HTML to make this

------
bmh_ca
I had a few moments to work on tko (knockout 4) this morning and I just have
to say how happy I am with the ko methodology. Not to knock (pardon the put)
any of the more recent forays into js/web-ux , but holy smokes I’m satisfied
with ko and excited about its future.

~~~
xab9
ko was a pretty sane view engine back in the day, though their constructor
pattern advocated in the docs will drive mem usage through the roof... but
still Best and Sanderson are great devs. If you like ko, be sure to check out
vue, you will feel right at home.

------
exodust
"Remember Jquery" doesn't fit there, it's still popular and kept current, as
it should be, it's awesome and useful.

Also I still use FTP (secure FTP of course), I use it for smaller projects on
shared hosting and so on. It's completely fine.

------
tlrobinson
People never stopped making fun stuff on the web, it just doesn’t have the
same 90s web aesthetic or artisanal handcrafted bespoke raw HTML/CSS/JS the
author is nostalgic for, and there’s so much more content now that it gets
drowned out.

------
karood
when it worked at 33.6 kbps...

~~~
Old_Thrashbarg
I wonder if there's some way to simulate the row by row image loading. I guess
that's not the point of this website, but that would make me feel nostalgic.

~~~
herpderperator
Don't forget progressive JPGs, which loads the entire height of the image over
and over with gradually increasing detail.

~~~
kalleboo
There was also LOWSRC, which is long gone nowadays
[https://html.com/attributes/img-lowsrc/](https://html.com/attributes/img-
lowsrc/)
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=92453](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=92453)

------
jlgaddis
What, no <marquee>!?

~~~
DonHopkins
I was hoping for at least one dancing baby.

~~~
jlgaddis
The lack of an "Under Construction" image -- or, more accurately, several of
them -- is also notable, in my opinion.

I seem to recall that _every_ web site in existence in that time period was
eternally "under construction".

------
dredmorbius
Outline perfectly captures this site.

[https://outline.com/DZmUUG](https://outline.com/DZmUUG)

------
partycoder
It was not shit. It allowed a lot of people to express themselves and be
creative... beyond 140 characters or so.

------
shiado
All that minified JS, fonts from a Google domain. At least playing lip service
to the idea counts I guess.

------
baby
I want to see more flash stuff :c

------
bmpafa
Hey, speak for yourself pal. Some of us have been making shitty websites all
along.

------
qz_
was gonna say this isn't mobile friendly but i guess that's the point

~~~
bitxbitxbitcoin
What is responsiveness?

------
b0rsuk
Sounds like the Scratchware Manifesto, but for websites, not games.

------
simpx
this site reminds me the old days, when I use frontpage, make some silly but
funny stuffs that's the youth which have already passed.

------
oseph
front end stuff is fun! my playground:
[https://www.mondaysoups.ca](https://www.mondaysoups.ca)

------
monetus
This is really smooth on my raspberry pi. awesome.

------
fixermark
This doesn't look right on my phone.

------
MulliMulli
Wait - no burning skull gif on the site?

------
ada1981
AnthonyDavidAdams.com/memescope

is my contribution.

------
kiechu
Comic Sans should be obligatory.

------
ajeet_dhaliwal
This was nostalgic fun - thanks.

------
chris_wot
I literally read this as "make _the_ front end shit again". Oops.

------
okonomiyaki3000
Pass

------
jordache
huh? Since when was making blinking text and displaying clip arts fun? Even
back in the day, you knew web as a platform was handicapped, when compared to
the awesome expressiveness of Macromedia Flash.

------
prolikewhoa
It already is shit?

Web 1.0 was peak internet, when creativity was alive before normies and
corporations started making every website 200MB of ad-loading javascript.

~~~
reaperducer
Peak internet was August 31, 1993.

Ref:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eternal_September](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eternal_September)

